# Stunna Meets His GF's White Parents: The Movie [ a.k.a Get Out ]



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Synopsis said:
			
		

> In Universal Pictures’ Get Out, a speculative thriller from Blumhouse (producers of The Visit, Insidious series and The Gift) and the mind of Jordan Peele, when a young African-American man visits his white girlfriend’s family estate, he becomes ensnared in a more sinister real reason for the invitation.
> 
> Now that Chris (Daniel Kaluuya, Sicario) and his girlfriend, Rose (Allison Williams, Girls), have reached the meet-the-parents milestone of dating, she invites him for a weekend getaway upstate with Missy (Catherine Keener, Captain Phillips) and Dean (Bradley Whitford, The Cabin in the Woods).
> 
> At first, Chris reads the family’s overly accommodating behavior as nervous attempts to deal with their daughter’s interracial relationship, but as the weekend progresses, a series of increasingly disturbing discoveries lead him to a truth that he could have never imagined.



Real talk, I think Stunna has a grounds to sue Peele for basically stealing material from his nightmares of years past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2016)

Is this the most racist movie ever made?

Why the hell are they tryin to experiment a black dude?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 5, 2016)

Jordan Peele? THE Jordan Peele made this movie?


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2016)

Stunna's the real nightmare


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2016)

I dunno what to make of that trailer, but I'll probably see it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2016)

This movie is bold as fuck...

Is that snow bunny intentionally luring black people  to their doom?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2016)

This is why Stunna just needs to stick with white bald men.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> This is why Stunna just needs to stick with white bald men.



Preach Martial, Preach!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 5, 2016)

Allison Williams; not a bad snow bunny to catch.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2016)

Would it be better to see this movie with a black guy or white girl?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jordan Peele? THE Jordan Peele made this movie?


Surprising ..considering.......the type of people Key & Peele are.



Ae said:


> Would it be better to see this movie with a black guy or white girl?



Oh I can't possibly watch this without someone white in the room.

Seems like wasted potential otherwise


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm actually not surprised that Detective thought of Stunna after that trailer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Allison Williams; not a bad snow bunny to catch.



Oh look, Galactic Stunna has emerged once more, and looking thirsty like Finn in that opening scene of the Star Wars Episode VII trailer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm actually not surprised that Detective thought of Stunna after that trailer.



lolololol

I was  actually waiting for your commentary on this particular line of thought, and you did not fail to deliver on your part.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This movie is bold as fuck...
> 
> Is that snow bunny intentionally luring black people  to their doom?



Just imagine @The World 's reaction to this phenomenon


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that Stunna would have allowed his girlfriend's mother to hypnotize him though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm pretty sure that Stunna would have allowed his girlfriend's mother to hypnotize him though.



Using some sort of Disney memorabilia. Like the clock dude from Beauty & The Beast.

Tick Tock, Tick Tock

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2016)

sucks they gave away the whole movie in the trailer


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Allison Williams; not a bad snow bunny to catch.



Sellout. Besides its not like Key and Peele have a problem with snowbunnies pretty sure they are both married to them. Peele's wife is the secretary on Brooklyn 99


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2016)

This looks hilarious in all honesty. I can already see some head being angered by the layers being set up 





 to Darius coming up though


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2016)

the faces that they make in the trailer are really really funny. Def gonna watch it.


----------



## Six (Oct 6, 2016)

This movie will be the GOAT


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> This is why Stunna just needs to stick with white bald men.




Still haven't stopped pursuing him I see


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Vault said:


> Still haven't stopped pursuing him I see



The ultimate game of cat and house? Uncle Tom Cat and Thirsty Jerry?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

> *Stunna* meets his *GF* white Parents





> *Stunna* meet his *GF*





> *Stunna GF*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey! In respect to Martial, I never really clarified what GF was short for. It could mean Gay Friend, and if you just realized this, I have once again put you into a check mate type maneuver, Huey.

GG

Switzerland wins again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Hey! In respect to Martial, I never really clarified what GF was short for. It could mean Gay Friend, and if you just realized this, I have once again put you into a check mate type maneuver, Huey.
> 
> GG
> 
> Switzerland wins again





> *Stunna Gay friend *


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2016)

This is more Stunna thinking he is going to get some persuasion

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Shut up Huey, don't make me link everyone to that time you confused a straight up East Asian girl cosplaying as Nightwing, for a Spanish woman. A Mr. Magoo tier level fuck up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Vault said:


> This is more Stunna thinking he is going to get some persuasion



Let's be real here, mate. I think we all know that Stunna's ideal relationship with a white girl is akin to the following standard:


*Spoiler*: __ 






 

But then reality sets in:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2016)

Vault said:


> This is more Stunna thinking he is going to get some persuasion


Classic gifKappa


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Forgive me, but where is that from exactly?

Seems like the kind of subtle humour showcased in that anime about becoming an Astronaut.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Shut up Huey, don't make me link everyone to that time you confused a straight up East Asian girl cosplaying as Nightwing, for a Spanish woman. A Mr. Magoo tier level fuck up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Should that be a pencil as in your going to write down our names and tell the real mods


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2016)

tru


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Let's be real here, mate. I think we all know that Stunna's ideal relationship with a white girl is akin to the following standard:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


got me fucked up, b

never had any XL arm candy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey, fat women  need love too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2016)

you right

not necessarily from me tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2016)

But you'd understand their eating disorder, you're a perfect match.


----------



## Soca (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Let's be real here, mate. I think we all know that Stunna's ideal relationship with a white girl is akin to the following standard:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



delete this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> delete this


Too close to home eh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Of course Stunna changes the thread title to make everything about him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Too close to home eh




stunna come get your boy


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> got me fucked up, b
> 
> never had any XL arm candy


Or S, M, or L for that matter.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> stunna come get your boy


_My _boy?





Mider T said:


> Or S, M, or L for that matter.


Clever, if inaccurate


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2016)

Stunna has plenty of arm candy their names were Skittles, Twizzlers, sour patch kids, jolly ranchers etc


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow, Stunna has a white girlfriend? I'm impressed. Attaboy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Wow, Stunna has a white girlfriend? I'm impressed. Attaboy.


I'm not seeing anyone atm. I had a white girlfriend in HS smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm not seeing anyone atm. I had a white girlfriend in HS smh



A white girl who pitied you? In high school? Either she thought you were retarded or she was a humanitarian. Did they vote you prom king?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

She liked hugging and kissing on all of his friends and random guys in the hallway, but got all prude when Stunna was involved.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> She liked hugging and kissing on all of his friends and random guys in the hallway, but got all prude when Stunna was involved.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2016)

Damn rukia going in on stunna for no reason lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice try Stunna.  That is totally something that you mentioned!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

I've mentioned an _Asian _girl I talked to in HS who would hug other dudes but was uncomfortable with PDA with me. I've said no such thing about the white girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2016)

Sweet Christmas


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> She liked hugging and kissing on all of his friends and random guys in the hallway, but got all prude when Stunna was involved.


I heard he ran out the room when she got to second base too


Stunna was  the only guy on the football team that came out of high school a Virgin, event the kicker got some pussy.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I've mentioned an _Asian _girl I talked to in HS who would hug other dudes but was uncomfortable with PDA with me. I've said no such thing about the white girl.



Yeah, Asians are racist like that, especially against black people.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2016)

I think it's because we Asians tend to mentally associate black guys with abnormally huge penis due to common myth, and since sex is a taboo in Asian society we try to avoid touching it in daily conversation, which gives birth to a mixed feeling of awe and fear towards black guys amongst the Asian society. It's one of those prejudices born out of a lack of understanding really.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2016)

Also, this girl who refused to hug Stunna was actually a dude. Wasn't me though, as I hug Stunna all the time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2016)

The title should be The White Supremacist instead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2016)

I agree with Marcelle..

Get your boy


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 12, 2016)

Cause he a Mod and you aint?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2016)

How much did she weigh Stunna?



The Mad King said:


> I heard he ran out the room when she got to second base too
> 
> 
> Stunna was  the only guy on the football team that came out of high school a Virgin, event the kicker got some pussy.


Stunna?  On the football team?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 13, 2016)

Mider T said:


> How much did she weigh Stunna?
> 
> 
> Stunna?  On the football team?


Yes he played a line man and got kicked off

How can you suck at the only sport that requires you to be fat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I've never talked with a girl whose physique wasn't fit/petite.



Because talking to little girls is the only way you could feel masculine.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna went for every Asian in his town, his record is legendary.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)

damn, Detective; you had to post 5 times over 30 minutes?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2016)

This may as well be a "Roast of Stunna" thread instead


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Stunna went for every Asian in his town, his record is legendary.



Who cares about Stunna getting into a meaningless competition against a bunch of Starcraft playing Koreans?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2016)

goddammit i always miss the Stunner roasts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna said:


> damn, Detective; you had to post 5 times over 30 minutes?



Hey what can I say? I figured it was much easier than you doing 5 squat-ups over the same span.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> Who cares about Stunna getting into a meaningless competition against a bunch of Starcraft playing Koreans?


His competition would actually  be white kids who joins Anime clubs and send  people random "rawr! xD" text.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> His competition would actually  be white kids who joins Anime clubs and send  people random "rawr! xD" text.



Didn't Stunna say he dressed up as a black Naruto one year for Halloween? After his Nick Fury phase?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> Are you sure you aren't confusing them with Spanish people, Huey? Like you always do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The persuasion is just damn good son, can't  complain


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> Didn't Stunna say he dressed up as a black Naruto one year for Halloween? After his Nick Fury phase?


Aw man, Black Fury was the best .


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aw man, Black Fury was the best .



tmw Rukia realized that Stunna was not the white Fury in the picture, and the subsequent knife cutting deep sensation afterwards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Where is the picture of Stunna posing with a random dude dressed as a storm trooper?  That photo was hilarious!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)

if anyone posts that picture I'll delete it; I never consented to it being posted in the first place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna impeding on user's freedom of text speech, and image uploads

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)

one's freedom ends where another one's begins

I recall requesting that my pictures not be posted here without my consent unless I posted them here first


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna said:


> one's freedom ends where another one's begins
> 
> I recall requesting that my pictures not be posted here without my consent unless I posted them here first


If you don't want your pics to be posted then don't make them public!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna closed the book on that with the quickness


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Okay, how about the Davy Crockett hat then?  That one is almost as funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

I checked my profile once and I noticed that Detective had repped me with a pic of Stunna.  The dude was wearing a Davy Crockett hat and was fucking wearing the biggest smile..

That was gold Detective.  Laughed my ass off for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, Detective sent that pic everywhere like some middle schooler who just got his hands on nudes


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, Detective sent that pic everywhere like some middle schooler who just got his hands on nudes


I know.  Detective definitely distributed it.  I feel like random people are using that pic as their avatar on various message boards.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Detective definitely distributed it.  I feel like random people are using that pic as their avatar on various message boards.



I just realized the long reaching ripple effect of my actions. This is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Detective definitely distributed it.  I feel like random people are using that pic as their avatar on various message boards.



BTW Stunna, who is Alexa?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)

a friend of mine, not that it's any of your business


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna said:


> a friend of mine, not that it's any of your business


Since you like to travel and a frequent visitor, Do you need a visa when traveling to the friend zone?  Or is it like a one way flight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2016)

Stunna said:


> a friend of mine, not that it's any of your business



lol, I thought it was the name of your hat.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2016)

wasn't my hat to name, b


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Where is the picture of Stunna posing with a random dude dressed as a storm trooper?  That photo was hilarious!


i remember that...iirc that's when Galactic Stunner got his name. Some people thought he was cosplaying Finn

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2016)

I miss the time when Stunna's feathers could be ruffled as easily as Para's....oh well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2016)

Remember that time Stunna cosplayed as ultimate Nick Fury but was upset because he wanted he wanted to cosplay as 616 Fury instead.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 15, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I miss the time when Stunna's feathers could be ruffled as easily as Para's....oh well.


watchu expect?
the young buck moved outta his dad's house and discovered masturbation...

it's no coincidence he always relaxed now. 

I just hope his grades don't suffer.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2016)

Ah, that explains it.

Although the thought of Stunna masturbating all over our posts does disturb me a little.


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I recall requesting that my pictures not be posted here without my consent unless I posted them here first


But you did posted them here...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> But you did posted them here...


No, I didn't. I've posted pictures of myself before (like my Nick Fury Avengers costume), but pictures like the one with the hat were posted by Detective without my permission.


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2016)

So Detective hacked into your account and posted it in the picture thread?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

Nah, back when I had a link to a movie review blog in my sig, he used it to snag some pictures of me.


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2016)

BUT THE PICTURE WAS POSTED WITH YOUR ACCOUNT!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> BUT THE PICTURE WAS POSTED WITH YOUR ACCOUNT!


The pictures were posted on a different website...

I have a Facebook with dozens of pictures of me from over the years. That doesn't mean I have to be cool with someone tracking that down and spamming my pictures without my consent. Calm down, krunkenstein.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 16, 2016)

Remember that one time Stunna posted his prom pity date and tried to convinced us that was his girl friend


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't remember that because it never happened.


----------



## Ae (Oct 16, 2016)

So that wasn't you that posted the picture in the member picture thread? 

You calm down fuckboi! I actually agree with you. That was really disrespectful from D. As a guy who's secretive about revealing his person life, he should have been more courteous.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> So that wasn't you that posted the picture in the member picture thread?


I... don't recall? Like I said, I _have_ posted pictures of me before on NF, but I take issue with others posting my pictures from other places without asking me. 



> You calm down fuckboi! I actually agree with you. That was really disrespectful from D. As a guy who's secretive about revealing his person life, he should have been more courteous.


Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

you can google Stunna's pic btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2016)

You guys are so mean to Stunna, lol.

But don't worry Stunna, I luv you....mmmmm....


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2016)

Martial, you're too good for Stunna.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 18, 2016)

I like how Stunna disagreed with Yasha, I guess that masochism for your rapist has finally kicked in for Stunna


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 18, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> you can google Stunna's pic btw


Found it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2016)

Stunna doesn't even  have a tenth of his  swag


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna doesn't even  have a tenth of his  swag


Gesy never misses a chance to show off how disloyal he is smh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2016)

Boyega outranks you


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

This is more up Stunna's speed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 6, 2017)

Nobody on here's talking about this, but I got around to seeing it. Good satire, but sabotaged a little by the commentary surrounding the movie, aka mostly white liberal reviewers falling over themselves to discuss how it's revealing nice racism, microaggressions and the deception of the white liberal class. Or something. It's one of those zeitgeist movies that has so much commentary surrounding it that it does the movie a disservice, because too many people who are less incisive, intelligent, funny and satirical than the movie's talents are framing the movie, which fucks with the movie's swag.

Imagine if you went into stepford wives after reading the culture talking about how it's a poignant and resonant attack on the traditional woman under the arm of patriarchy, and a feminist cry for reinvention.

That said, the movie's bonkers. In a good way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



if you haven't seen it, a bunch of upper class white cultists capture blacks because they're envious or preoccupied with black people's strength, genetics, big dicks, style and stuff, and want to intermix themselves with the black man/woman. and the girlfriend is in on it. the white she-devil lures black men into the family trap.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2017)

I hear some right wing critics say things like 

"Oh so black people hate it when they get preferential racist treatment too??? Oh, oh, oh." 

Like, yeah. Did you not understand how creepy the movie made that out to be? No one wants to be fetishized or treated different based on discrimination.


----------



## Soca (Mar 6, 2017)

I was looking for this shit couldn't find it lol

@Stunna did you see this yet? Shit is dope 


Looking at this gif now....


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2017)

I have seen it; it was dope af


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

@Stunna good for you dude if your girl looks like that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 7, 2017)

~M~ said:


> I hear some right wing critics say things like
> 
> "Oh so black people hate it when they get preferential racist treatment too??? Oh, oh, oh."
> 
> Like, yeah. Did you not understand how creepy the movie made that out to be? No one wants to be fetishized or treated different based on discrimination.



I've read way too much of the commentary on this movie before actually seeing it (always a bad idea), but I've read other sides. People are sort of putting their own worldview onto the movie. I've read left leaning people applauding its representing of new kinds of racism. I've also read people on the right talking about how this is a satire against racist liberals; affluent, politically correct, 'I voted for obama twice' kinds of liberals who are too eager and too forceful with ingratiating black people.

I don't know which side I agree with. But.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna good for you dude if your girl looks like that.


Unfortunately this is just a fantasy for him.  Stunna and his actual gf

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I actually talked to my mom about this movie earlier.  And she understood that all of these old dying characters wanted to snatch up healthy replacement bodies.  But she didn't understand why they targeted blacks.

My explanation was that it's because the film is satirical.  And because of the blacks are more athletic stereotype.  And because Peele wrote the movie.  Anybody have a better explanation?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2017)

I mean it's flat out stated that that is the reason in the movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2017)

HERE


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually talked to my mom about this movie earlier.  And she understood that all of these old dying characters wanted to snatch up healthy replacement bodies.  But she didn't understand why they targeted blacks.
> 
> My explanation was that it's because the film is satirical.  And because of the blacks are more athletic stereotype.  And because Peele wrote the movie.  Anybody have a better explanation?


I think most strongly the reason is that it's a metaphor for cultural appropriation

An accusation that white people stole black culture with music and fashion

Now they're gonna take their bodies too (this is the satire along with the horror satire elements)


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've read way too much of the commentary on this movie before actually seeing it (always a bad idea), but I've read other sides. People are sort of putting their own worldview onto the movie. I've read left leaning people applauding its representing of new kinds of racism. I've also read people on the right talking about how this is a satire against racist liberals; affluent, politically correct, 'I voted for obama twice' kinds of liberals who are too eager and too forceful with ingratiating black people.
> 
> I don't know which side I agree with. But.


It is those things. But there's a certain people that can see it's satire against liberal people, and that different kinds of racisms exist (which I feel is factual not opinion, I mean, the word doesn't mean negative treatment it means racially stereotyped perceptions), but then kind of act as apologists for this new racism portrayed. Which is fucking stupid because then they're the same as the crazy cult family in the movie. They don't feel a "certain" kind of racism is "wrong". Maybe it's not the worst crime but it's still stupid.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 7, 2017)

Just realized the guy in the opening is darius from Atlanta.




~M~ said:


> It is those things. But there's a certain people that can see it's satire against liberal people, and that different kinds of racisms exist (which I feel is factual not opinion, I mean, the word doesn't mean negative treatment it means racially stereotyped perceptions), but then kind of act as apologists for this new racism portrayed. Which is fucking stupid because then they're the same as the crazy cult family in the movie. They don't feel a "certain" kind of racism is "wrong". Maybe it's not the worst crime but it's still stupid.



Sort of, but I get it. A lot of the way those people acted could just be chalked up as trying too hard and being socially awkward. It's not that in the movie, but I related to it even though I'm white. I've had get togethers where that happened just because of different politics. If you get a bunch of liberals and one conservative you might end up with the same, you know, trying too hard, same broad generalizations and callbacks, same awkward attempts to find something in common, or assuming the conservative loves Larry the Cable Guy or something, or awkwardly putting Bill O'Reilly on the TV and being, like, _Hey, I watch him sometimes too._

I've been that guy before. Last week I got talking with this big mma guy during a layover, and suddenly I'm peppering 'man' into every other sentence and talking in a deeper voice. People do dumb stuff like that without even noticing.

It's partly being socially awkward when you're trying to engage with a type of person you normally don't - their skin color, their culture, their attitude, their whatever. Black people have their version, so that's not to take anything away from the movie. But if you take out the escalation and the weirder moments (the brother telling chris he could be a beast, the african lion doll), it's something I'd expect from a lot of families. Although it's probably something that would smooth out over time as everybody gets more comfortable with each other.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 7, 2017)

damn this thread was hilariously savage 

dafuq did @Stunna do to you guys to deserve this roast thread


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've read left leaning people applauding its representing of new kinds of racism. I've also read people on the right talking about how this is a satire against racist liberals; affluent, politically correct, 'I voted for obama twice' kinds of liberals who are too eager and too forceful with ingratiating black people.
> 
> I don't know which side I agree with. But.


Those interpretations aren't mutually exclusive tho

And yeah, the movie explained why blacks were targeted: for our alleged superior physicality, sexuality, and cultural coolness.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

@Stunna is Love Witch good?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

Trailer gives a similar vibe as The Visit. I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Those interpretations aren't mutually exclusive tho
> 
> And yeah, the movie explained why blacks were targeted: for our alleged superior physicality, sexuality, and cultural coolness.



Sounds like Oscar bait.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Those interpretations aren't mutually exclusive tho
> 
> And yeah, the movie explained why blacks were targeted: for our alleged superior physicality, sexuality, and cultural coolness.


>alleged


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Those interpretations aren't mutually exclusive tho
> 
> And yeah, the movie explained why blacks were targeted: for our alleged superior physicality, sexuality, and cultural coolness.


Our?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 7, 2017)

Written and directed by a short, pudgy (half) black man.

I wonder what his white wife thought when he told her the idea. After she stopped laughing.



Stunna said:


> And yeah, the movie explained why blacks were targeted: for our alleged superior physicality, sexuality, and cultural coolness.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Written and directed by a short, pudgy (half) black man.


Is that supposed to be contradictory to story? Why would Peretti laugh?


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 7, 2017)

Well he is laughing now all the way to the Bank. On the way to 100 mil on a 5 mil budget


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Is that supposed to be contradictory to story? Why would Peretti laugh?



I didn't know peele was with chelsea peretti.

And what are you doing.


*Spoiler*: __ 





This short, overweightish bespectacled black man in a long term relationship with a white women wrote a movie about how black men are stronger, cooler and more viral than whites, and a white she devil lures them into being sacrificed to her perverted white cabal. That's funny. The movie's great. Peele's great. But that's funny.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> This short, overweightish bespectacled black man in a long term relationship with a white women wrote a movie about how black men are stronger, cooler and more viral than whites, and a white she devil lures them into being sacrificed to her perverted white cabal. That's funny. The movie's great. Peele's great. But that's funny.


He didn't write a movie about how blacks are stronger, cooler, and more _virile _than whites. He wrote a movie about the historical and problematic _perception _that blacks are stronger, cooler, and more virile than whites.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 7, 2017)

Whether you like the movie or not can probably appreciate this edit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> He didn't write a movie about how blacks are stronger, cooler, and more _virile _than whites. He wrote a movie about the historical and problematic _perception _that blacks are stronger, cooler, and more virile than whites.



Oof. Tough crowd.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiki the plot can't understand how's this is a horror comedy.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2017)

@Rukia @Vault @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Mider T @MartialHorror @ted. @Weiss @Vongola King

@Yasha @The World @NostalgiaFan @Huey Freeman

Did anyone else feel like this movie, instead of being the thriller/suspense flick it was portrayed to be, actually had an extreme horror element to it? I mean, remember that scene where Chris opened the door, and then saw..



Pretty sure any old white people would have walked out after seeing that.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Mider T @MartialHorror @ted. @Weiss @Vongola King
> 
> @Yasha @The World @NostalgiaFan @Huey Freeman
> 
> ...


Dunno man that seems like a face white people will trust.


With the exception  of horny white women that is


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 7, 2017)

fuckin Stunner man; poor dude can't catch a break


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 17, 2017)

I want this movie to be released on my country already, looks hilarious.


----------



## Muah (Mar 17, 2017)

I was going to go see it because I heard the director was black but then i learned he  was really key and peele. Ill just watch online.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2017)

Muah said:


> I was going to go see it because I heard the director was black but then i learned he  was really key and peele. Ill just watch online.


It was just Peele not Key.


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 20, 2017)

All I have to say


----------

